# Looking for "Lumia Refocus" xap



## sensboston (Jul 22, 2017)

Microsoft pulled this app from the store but maybe someone have xap for sideloading? AFAIK, there was no retail version of this app.

P.S. I know, by the rules, it's not a good forum to ask that kind of thing. But unfortunately looks like this is the only one "alive" WP forum at all


----------



## Nightsteed (Jul 22, 2017)

Here you have: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmTDQ_t_irRBwJgGAWp17tkr4dBShw


----------



## sensboston (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## henxan (Jul 23, 2017)

*I got problem installing this*

Hi! Did you get the app working?

I recently upgraded my Lumia 1020 to 10.0.10586.1007 via the "Enterprise hack".. (Found a licence file)

I wanted to have Lumia Refocus, and found this post. However, I'm not able to deploy the file. (Have both Appdeploy 8.0 and 8.1 installed). 

The Windows Application Deployment worked with deploying Root Tools (.xap) from xda-forums. I have used Root Tools to Jailbreak both "Interop + Capability unlock" and "Unlock Win10 Capabilities" ..

However, I can't get it to deploy the Lumia Refocus.xap ... Only returns error 0x81030120

Any idea how to fix?


----------



## sensboston (Jul 23, 2017)

@henxan, I did nothing special but phone must be interop & caps unlocked (by using Interop Tools). XAP was deployed via standard "Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1" from SDK.


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 23, 2017)

Offtopic: i still use VPV xap deployer.


----------



## henxan (Jul 23, 2017)

@sensboston I updated my Lumia 1020 to 10.0.14393.1066 today, to see if that made any difference - it didn't 

About the unlock - you said interop and cap unlock? I used Root tool, which I found here on xda, and chose to check the "Capability unlock" under "Interop + Capability Unlock" as well as checked "Unlock Windows Capabilities" under "Unlock Win10 Capabilities". Shouldn't this do it?

I am obviously able to deploy using "Windows phone application deployment (8.1)" since I used that tool to deploy "Root Tool.xap". Why won't it deploy the Lumia Refocus? Any ideas?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 23, 2017)

henxan said:


> @sensboston
> 
> About the unlock - you said interop and cap unlock? I used Root tool, which I found here on xda, and chose to check the "Capability unlock" under "Interop + Capability Unlock" as well as checked "Unlock Windows Capabilities" under "Unlock Win10 Capabilities". Shouldn't this do it?

Click to collapse



Did you get "SUCCES You are Done !" message?


----------



## henxan (Jul 23, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Did you get "SUCCES You are Done !" message?

Click to collapse



Yep, got that message both when I clicked to "Interop + Cap..." and for "Unlock Win10 ..."

Are there any ways I could verify if it was actually successfull @augustinionut? Btw, I still get the same error that I quoted above 0x81030120  ...


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 23, 2017)

Try to install vcreg.


----------



## henxan (Jul 23, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Try to install vcreg.

Click to collapse



Oooops.. Just discovered I was supposed to choose templates to apply.. Working on it now - trouble getting my pc to recognize my mobile.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

Hmm.. seems like my pc suddenly is not able to recognize my lumia device. If i use windows phone internals it only says  Brand/Model: "Nokia Lumia" Operating model: "Normal (Windows phone)" .. No more info.. strange.. Can this be the reason - it does not recognize the phone - no product code, no operator, no firmware version ... I only once got wininternals to show me more device info. Really scared that my microusb-connection is damaged.  .. Anyone met this problem before?


----------



## henxan (Jul 24, 2017)

So I've tried installing SDK tools lite 8.0 & 8.1 and other recommended things to my second pc, to see if that helps. Well. The phone is recognized, it is unlocked for development. Everything seem to be correct - still I get the 0x81030120 error. I saw someone mention something about the "Info+Extras" could be related to this error? Anyone who can verify/dismiss this? Should I do a hard reboot and stop the phone from updating "Info+Extras" in the store?


----------



## henxan (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok - final update from me  .. I reset my phone and chose a restore point with earlier release such that I got Lumia Camera app. Then i hurried to stop automatic updates - notably the "Info + Extras" update. After getting the phone up-to-date, without updating "Info+Extras", I installed the "Root Tools.xap" I found here on xda (Developer mode on phone)  using Windows Application Deployment. I jailbroke the phone and NOW "Lumia Refoucus" installed    ... Works great.. 

BTW: I see that microsoft store have an update for "Lumia Refocus" - should I install, or do I risk fudging my Refous-app?


----------



## sensboston (Jul 24, 2017)

You can't update sideloaded app. Also AFAIK MS pulled app from the store for W10M handsets (it's visible but you can't install it at all).


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes you can.  Reinstall store variant 11606.


----------



## sensboston (Jul 24, 2017)

*[CORRECTION] *I was wrong, it's possible with the trick. Check for updates, store should start downloading a new version of "Lumia Refocus". Pause download, go to the apps and *uninstall* sideloaded app first, than go back to the store and resume download.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 14, 2018)

I instaled version 1.1.4.7. and i got this error:


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 15, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I instaled version 1.1.4.7. and i got this error:

Click to collapse



Same for my 950 XL


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 7, 2018)

Is about camera app version. With 2018.309.60.0 is working. But i can't get 60fps video.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 7, 2018)

For me 60fps works with 2018.426.90.0


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 9, 2018)

I need this value fron Lumia950xl


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 9, 2018)

4992x3744,5344x3008


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 30, 2018)

Nightsteed said:


> Here you have: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmTDQ_t_irRBwJgGAWp17tkr4dBShw

Click to collapse



Link dead, can you re-upload?


----------



## naryhd (Apr 1, 2019)

@sensboston
hi sens , whats up? wish you have a nice day or night 
i have a problem with lumia 950 , i cant find a way to underclock it, i mean limit the cpu usage or frequence.
i googled it for days find some registery keys , changed them but nothing happens. can you please help me to do this?
i used many many phones , but i love to work with lumia950, it feels good, but the heating is just burning my hands :|
i checked it with an app called moncore provided in this forum, most of the time 4 of my cores running between 1100 and 1440, and the other 2 some times goes to 1800, i donno what is using the cpu , there is no lag in system . i want to lock it to 800 so phone keeps cool. i tried changing values of many keys like the ones below

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\619b7505-003b-4e82-b7a6-4dd29c300971\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e
HLM/SYSTEM/Setup/WOF

but nothing happens


----------

